# My doc on Socionics!



## zaynn (6 mo ago)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oSxO2Bzh_TjYAFJQ23bH5T2Ie98D_uOpwLAx4QcuJv4/edit?usp=sharing


Please let me know if there is something missing, also I'd like to work on a questionnaire for the system that I can put at the end of the document, please let me know if you'd be willing to help me make it

All of the information is compiled from wikisocion!


----------

